# Pigeon goes for a bike ride



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Sampson taking a ride down the road on a bicycle.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Cool

Reti


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

You are one lucky dude.  beautiful bird, great video.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

That is something that me and my pidge Schubert would do. Wonderful bird you have!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*While this is quite fun, I can't help put post A WARNING: We have had way too many people with pet pigeons that did the same thing only to lose them due to them being scared off, or lost, or worse due to hawks. They were also warned and i don't have to tell you what a heartbreak they experienced. It only takes one time...*


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Looks like your having a lot of fun with that bird!! Awesome!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Skyeking thanks for the consideration but my bird isnt everyone else's bird. He has been scared off once when a big horse trailer passed by at a fast speed. He flys up and lands back on me. He has flown off acouple times also to just land right back on one time a kept peddling slowly with my arm out and he hopped back on. As for hawks I don't have problems with hawks. I fly my birds all year and don't have a real hawk problem. Not many ferals out where I live my area is covered in harris' hawks which do not go after pigeons. He has seen his share of hawks and doesnt take off on me he just grunts. Saw one while biking that was very close by and he didn't book it. That is not in his character. Anyways I've prepared him up to this point and I'm an intelligent enough of a person to understand that there are risks involved in almost all aspects of life. Surely, you don't think I'm out riding with without considering what possibly could go wrong.

Lastly, he has a seamless white band with "please call" and my phone number on it. I trust my pigeon and my pigeon trusts me and I never intend on him flying off but if he did he is too tame I think not to just find someone's house land on them or whatever. Plus he doesn't fly off like that. He has flown while away from the house and been trained away from the house. If he flys he doesn't fly away off. Just trying to explain things to you but honestly if you have never had a pigeon and gone elsewhere with it or had it outside or things of that sort you probably wouldn't have a good understanding of the such.


----------

